# Wireing



## derekofpudsey (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi, can anyone tell me where the fuses are for the 12v outlet socket that is next to the aerial socket? Bessacarr E600 1998


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just giving your post a bump Derek - and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would hope that you might be able to link it to other sockets as IMO it is unlikely that every socket would be individually fused. Check whether other sockets are non-functional, it is likely to be a 10a fuse but advising where it is found is more problematical.

Typical places include the front of the footwell by the driver's door, under the steering wheel to the right behind a flap, sometimes fuse boxes can also be found in the mirror image if those places or another box at the rear of the driver's step.....

Sorry not to be more helpful but that is one very commonly asked question and I don't think even the manufacturers really know......

and then there are post delivery fitments...... a law unto themselves and there is very little guidance.....

Sorry, but welcome anyway, if / when you find it, do let us know 'cos that might help someone else with a similar predicament.


----------

